# turn stereo speakers into pc speakers?



## karolpl2004 (Dec 15, 2006)

any way i can turn standard stereo speakers with 8 gauge wire into pc speakers (3.5mm jack) ? like homemade way?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah you can get a cheap pair of headphones and cut the jack of and solder the wires to your speakers,but there wont be no sound amplifier so it might not be as loud as you would like


----------



## niko084 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ya it wouldn't be very loud at all... Especially being most headphones or computer speakers are actually 3.6ohms or less.

Honestly if you would like that, just get a receiver and run the output into it, and then let the receiver handle the speakers.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree you would have to have an amp. I have already attempted this and you will get VERY little sound.


----------



## ktr (Dec 15, 2006)

very cheap on ebay...also can be found in radio shack.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...e=rca+to+3.5mm&category0=&submitSearch=Search

so the RCA is going to amp, which goes to speakers...and the 3.5mm will go to soundcard (green port usually)...


----------



## PuMA (Dec 15, 2006)

just use a old aplifier wich has line-out jacks and connect red, and white onto it and line-in jack to ur line in connector of ur sound card.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 15, 2006)

I made my own wire using a headphone jack and two composite wires soldered them together and plugged them into my reciever and other in my soundcard and WORKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 15, 2006)

made one for the surround sound on the ole TV too


----------

